# un poids deux mesures / deux poids deux mesures



## bernt

Je voulais savoir quelles est la veritable expression:

Un poids deux mesures (qui me parait la plus juste)
ou Deux poids deux mesures

Merci


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Bernt et bienvenue sur le forum !

Je crois qu'il reste une interrogation sur cette expression et son sens, s'agit-il de deux mesures pour un même poids ou simplement deux appréciations différentes en poids et en mesure ?

Selon ce site, ce serait "deux poids, deux mesures", avec une explication à la clé.


----------



## LEPICARD

A ma connaissance, mais sans pouvoir citer de sources; la vraie expression, antérieure à la révolution qui apportait le système décimal (et les étalons), est: "un poids, deux mesures". En effet, un commerçant de Paris pouvait commander une mesure de soie à Lyon, et payer en monnaie d'or par lettre de change. Le souci était que si la monnaie d'or (le poids) était de valeur identique dans tout le pays, les mesures variaient dans chaque ville, donc un même poids pour deux mesures différentes, ce qui était donc un handicap pour le développement du commerce et la circulation des marchandises.


----------



## Mauricet

Cette histoire est bien intéressante, mais il reste que l'expression employée aujourd'hui est "deux poids, deux mesures", l'autre est tombée dans l'oubli.


----------



## Alberthus

Bonsoir,

Je ne sais pas si l'expression originelle est celle qu'indique LEPICARD , qui pourrait être possible, mais toutes les citations que j'ai pu trouver spécifient "deux poids et deux mesures"

_ "Moi je n'admettais pas qu'il y eût deux poids et deux mesures.
Beauvoir, Mém. j. fille, 1958, p. 324._"
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/poids

_"Nous avons deux poids et deux mesures : nous approuvons, pour une idée, un système, un intérêt, un homme, ce que nous blâmons pour une autre idée, un autre système, un autre intérêt, un autre homme. »
Chateaubriand - Mémoires d'outre-tombe"_
http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/avoir-deux-poids-et-deux-mesures.php

De plus, a Google, lorsqu'on indique "un poids et deux mesures" nous trouvons 15.300.000 entrées indiquant toutes "deux poids et deux mesures".

Ceci semble confirmer, comme le souligne Mauricet, que l'expression usitée est bien "*deux poids et deux mesures*".


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
pour moi "deux poids, deux mesures", que j'expliquais justement hier à un collègue hongrois, signifie qu'on a "deux poids" (je préfèrerais dire "deux masses") et que pour les peser on utilise deux systèmes de mesure différents.
Ex. _La justice ne fonctionne pas de la même manière avec les riches et les pauvres._


----------



## Maître Capello

L'expression correcte est bien _deux poids, deux mesures_ et elle est bien plus ancienne que ce que certains prétendent puisqu'elle se trouve même dans la Bible :


> Deux sortes de poids, deux sortes de mesures, sont l’une et l’autre en horreur à l’Éternel.
> (Proverbes 20:10 – SER)


Autrefois, certains filous utilisaient des *poids* plus légers que les poids « officiels » (étalons), augmentant ainsi artificiellement le nombre de poids nécessaires et donc le prix d'une transaction. Il en allait de même pour les *mesures* (unités de volume). Avoir _deux poids, deux mesures_, c'est donc effectivement employer différentes références (de poids ou de volume au sens propre) selon le client, suivant que l'on veut l'arnaquer ou pas.


----------



## driafrogio

Bonjour,

Il me semble que la difficulté vient de ce que l'on entend par "mesure".

Dans le cas correspondant à la référence proverbes bibliques, l'Eternel indique que ce soit pour des masses (poids) ou pour des volumes (mesures) cela constitue une fraude d'en avoir deux différents dans l'intention de ne pas toujours utiliser la même selon son interlocuteur. Dans deux poids, deux mesures on ne parle ni précisément de ce que l'on mesure (au sens évaluation de la quantité) ni des conséquences. Deux poids, deux mesures synthétise simplement une mauvaise intention sciemment préméditée. L'objectif du proverbe est alors de décourager la malveillance en donnant de l'importance au respect d'autrui, à la confiance mutuelle...

Par contre, dire un poids, deux mesures implique une relation entre poids et mesures. Comme dans le cas des systèmes non unifiés où en toute bonne foi -presque- un commerçant va vendre moins de tissus pour le même poids d'argent que son concurrent d'une autre région. Dans ce cas, on peut imaginer que la responsabilité de l'erreur est surtout celle de l'acheteur qui s'est mal informé.

On retrouve cette relation lorsqu'on considère que mesures signifie (pour reprendre le cnrtl) dispositions relatives à une action : suite à l'action de peser, quel prix vais-je demander à mon client ? Il s'agit alors, concernant la culpabilité du vendeur, d'un mélange des deux formulations précédentes.
Il me semble qu'il s'agit de la signification le plus couramment recherchée par ceux qui écrivent deux poids, deux mesures. L'exemple de la justice est intéressant : celui qui utilise l'expression veut bien dire que malgré que les deux affaires soient pour ainsi dire identiques, les conclusions du jugement est différent dans les deux affaires. Il s'agit donc bien de voir en deux cas, un seul et pour un seul cas deux dispositions différentes, d'où un sentiment d'injustice. Pourtant personne ne peut affirmer à 100% que le juge a prémédité cette différence pour la simple raison que les deux affaires ne sont pas strictement identiques, contrairement à la future quantité à mesurer dans le proverbe biblique. C'est celui qui utilise l'expression qui fait le rapprochement entre les deux affaires pour pouvoir mettre en défaut la décision du juge (ou le juge lui-même ).
Pour ces raisons, il me semble plus approprié dans ces nombreux cas de dire :
un poids, deux mesures.

Ce qui n'empêche pas de dire deux poids, deux mesures quand vous avez à faire à un escroc qui, sans encore vous connaître, a prévu de vous arnaquer quoique vous commandiez !

Et combien de mesures peut-on faire d'une pierre, deux coups ???? 

Cordialement,


----------



## Asmodée

Pour ma part je n'ai toujours utilisé que l'expression _deux poids deux mesures_ mais dans un contexte bien particulier. Celui de deux affaires différentes apparemment de gravité inégale et dont les sentences sont aussi inégales mais inversées. 

Je m'explique par un exemple : 
- Dans le cas d'une affaire de corruption, un politicien influant, coupable de trafic d'armes et de détournements de plusieurs milliards d'euro, à été condamné à trois mois de prison avec sursit et un an d'inéligibilité.
- Dans le cas cette fois d'une affaire de téléchargement illégal, un quidam lambda à été condamné à trois an de prison ferme et 300 000 € d'amande.

Les deux affaires sont bien distinctes, toutefois j'aurais tendance à penser que la première est beaucoup plus grave que la seconde. Pourtant la sentence juridique me parait beaucoup moins sévère dans le premier cas que dans le second. Il y a deux poids, deux mesure.

Dans le cas d'une même affaire, jugée différemment selon les origines sociales ou ethnique des accusés, je n'emploierais pas cette expression (ni même _un poids deux mesures_ d'ailleurs) mais plutôt une autre expression du genre : _une justice à deux vitesses _


----------



## Chimel

Je pense que le sens actuel est beaucoup plus large et désigne toute inégalité de traitement, pas uniquement dans le domaine judiciaire et donc pas uniquement non plus dans un exemple comme celui que tu cites.

Ainsi, on pourra conseiller aux parents de ne pas faire deux poids deux mesures dans l'éducation de leurs enfants, et ce de manière générale, qu'ils aient deux enfants ou qu'ils en aient huit! Ou à un patron vis-à-vis de son personnel etc.

Pour moi, "faire deux poids deux mesures", c'est tout simplement et très largement ne pas appliquer les mêmes critères d'évaluation à des situations (ou des personnes) apparemment placées dans le même cas.


----------



## Asmodée

Chimel said:


> Je pense que le sens actuel est beaucoup plus large et désigne toute inégalité de traitement, pas uniquement dans le domaine judiciaire et donc pas uniquement non plus dans un exemple comme celui que tu cites.



Comme tu le dis bien, mon exemple est un exemple justement et il peut donc être adapté à plusieurs situations, le contexte judiciaire ici n'est qu'un prétexte.



Chimel said:


> Ainsi, on pourra conseiller aux parents de ne pas faire deux poids deux mesures dans l'éducation de leurs enfants, et ce de manière générale, qu'ils aient deux enfants ou qu'ils en aient huit! Ou à un patron vis-à-vis de son personnel etc.


 
Pour citer un autre exemple dans la situation que tu proposes, dans le cas ou l'éducation de l'enfant est différente selon qu'il s'agisse d'un garçon ou bien d'une fille, j'emploierais cette expression. Deux sexes impliquant deux traitements différents, on a bien deux poids, deux mesures.



Chimel said:


> Pour moi, "faire deux poids deux mesures", c'est tout simplement et très largement ne pas appliquer les mêmes critères d'évaluation à des situations (ou des personnes) apparemment placées dans le même cas.



être injuste


----------



## Chimel

Asmodée said:


> être injuste


Oui, mais être injuste lorsqu'au moins deux personnes sont concernées et placées dans une situation similaire.

Il peut aussi y avoir une injustice (réelle ou supposée) sans qu'il y ait explicitement cet élément de comparaison. Un adolescent privé de sortie parce qu'il n'a pas rangé sa chambre trouvera peut-être que ses parents sont "injustes" parce que la sanction lui semble disproportionnée. Mais s'il n'a pas de frère ou soeur qui avait été dans le même cas sans être puni, il ne leur dira pas "vous faites deux poids deux mesures".


----------



## Asmodée

Chimel said:


> Il peut aussi y avoir une injustice (réelle ou supposée) sans qu'il y ait explicitement cet élément de comparaison. Un adolescent privé de sortie parce qu'il n'a pas rangé sa chambre trouvera peut-être que ses parents sont "injustes" parce que la sanction lui semble disproportionnée. Mais s'il n'a pas de frère ou soeur qui avait été dans le même cas sans être puni, il ne leur dira pas "vous faites deux poids deux mesures".



Je vois bien ce que tu veux dire mais pour moi le sentiment d'injustice est relatif. Si tous les adolescents étaient toujours privés de sortie quand ils n'ont pas rangé leur chambre, est-ce que celui-ci trouverait cette sanction injuste?? 
Je pense plutôt qu'il la trouve injuste par rapport au traitement que peuvent recevoir d'autres adolescents dans une même situation ou par rapport au traitement qu'il peut avoir lui même reçu dans une autre situation qu'il estime plus grave (ou de même gravité). 
A mon sens, le sentiment d'injustice est forcement lié à une comparaison.


----------



## bxlair

Alors là c'est complètement farfelu comme explication lol

il est malgré tout plus logique de parler de poids, et lorsqu'on parle de poids il s'agit de poids ! .... pas d'homme, d'idée ou intérêt  ! 

la citation, deux poids deux mesures ça ne veut rien dire, forcément que  s'il Y a deux poids, il Y aura deux mesures différentes 
et c'est pas parce que out le monde se trompe qu'il faut en faire autant ! ... il faut essayer de dire et comprendre la vraie citation:
UN POIDS ET DEUX MESURES ... >>>  il Y a UN (même) poids (et/pour) deux mesures (différentes)


----------



## Roméo31

Attention LEPICARD à ne pas induire Bernt en erreur : si tant est que l'expression "Un poids, deux mesures" ait jamais existé, l'expression usitée de nos jours est bien "deux poids et deux mesures" (cf. le Robert des expressions).

Ngram viewer ne connaît pas non plus la 1re de ces deux expressions : cf. le lien ci-dessous.

: https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra...direct_url=t1;,deux poids et deux mesures;,c0


----------



## bxlair

bernt said:


> Je voulais savoir quelles est la veritable expression:
> 
> Un poids deux mesures (qui me parait la plus juste)
> ou Deux poids deux mesures
> 
> Merci




Tu as raison la véritable citation est UN poids, deux mesures

effectivement pour deux poids il Y aura toujours deux mesures différentes
par contre le problème c'est d'avoir UN même poids pour deux mesures différentes

pour comparer , on peut parler d'UNE justice à deux vitesses aussi

évidemment maintenant c'est devenu tellement courant de se tromper que tout le monde fait l'erreur !
Avec un peu de logique il est facile de comprendre pourquoi UN POIDS DEUX MESURES est la bonne expression


----------



## Logospreference-1

Si l'usage a retenu exclusivement, ou quasiment, _deux poids, deux mesures_,  c'est que l'expression ainsi formulée trouve un sens pour tout le  monde, d'autant qu'on connaît une parole identique dans la  Bible, autrement dit dès l'Antiquité (message #7 de Maître Capello). 

Vous  avez deux équipes de football, l'une est dernière du classement de  troisième division, l'autre est un gros calibre des coupes d'Europe : la  première équipe part quasiment battue d'avance, sauf miracle. Voici pour les deux poids.

Or  vient s'ajouter à cela un arbitrage qui favorise la favorite : la même  faute est comptée durement à la première alors qu'elle n'est même pas  sifflée pour la deuxième : voilà pour les deux mesures.

Voici ce  que tout le monde comprend, voilà ce qui fait le succès et le sel de  l'expression. Si l'arbitre avait été aussi inique en faveur de la  première équipe, il ne serait venu à l'idée de personne de dire en guise  de commentaire ou de désapprobation _deux poids, deux mesures _: la maxime est en réalité parfaitement comprise.

Je  n'ai pas choisi mon exemple dans la boxe, où l'on discerne mieux l'idée  de poids et où de toute façon on ne laisserait jamais combattre  ensemble deux adversaires de poids trop différents, mais l'idée de poids  par extension trouve beaucoup d'applications dans la langue.


----------



## xmanfrombelgium

Pardon mais il Y a une erreur, la véritable expression est Un poids, deux mesures
Deux sortes de poids, deux sortes d'épha (une mesure de grains), sont l'un et l'autre en abomination à l'Éternel. (Proverbes 20:10)
voilà le véritable proverbe de l'ancien testament auquel on fait souvent référence .... mais ce n'est pas vraiment pareil !!! 
en tout cas pour moi rien avoir avec la fausse expression utilisée de nos jours ! on fait un raccourci vite fait là
et les tout le monde se trompe et les gens répètent sans comprendre, mais soyons clair même si c'est pour arnaquer et qu'on utilise deux poids différents, forcément il Y aura deux mesures non? mais Toujours est-il qu'il Y a UN même poids pour deux mesures différentes ... là l'expression prend toute son importance, les gens vont essayer de trouver une explication plausible alors que la seule explication c'est que l'expression originale c'est Un poids DEUX mesures
Vous pouvez tourner ça comme vous voulez, si je vous dis 3 poids 3 mesures vous me direz c'est normal non? si je vous dis 1 poids 2 mesures là il Y a qlq chose de plus du tout normal, nous sommes enfin d'accord ? et puis la vraie expression je l'ai entendue bien clairement il Y a bien longtemps et je l'ai comprise instantanément, longtemps avant d'avoir entendu par la suite l'expression erronée que tout le monde répète sans comprendre en essayant de trouver une explication farfelue ... déjà si le proverbe est erroné on ne peut pas s'en sortir parce quand on dit deux poids deux mesures c'est pour dire qu'en réalité c'est différent ! ... pour UN même poids ... alors abrégeons Un poids deux mesures tout le monde comprends, deux poids, deux mesures ça veut rien dire et tout le monde répète sans comprendre mais en essayant de donner un sens à une fausse expression, ou alors il Y a deux poids pour une même mesure ; comme une justice à deux vitesses : une situation injuste par le jugement d'une même chose au moyen de règles différentes ... mais il Y a toujours un et deux ... point


----------



## xmanfrombelgium

je voulais faire une petite rectification, un ajout mais je ne trouve pas comment alors je me permet de faire un autre texto ... le début peut rester pareil finalement ... et donc si c'est pour arnaquer et qu'on utilise deux poids différents, forcément il Y aura deux mesures non? mais Toujours est-il qu'il Y a UN même poids pour deux mesures différentes ... là l'expression prend toute son importance, les gens vont essayer de trouver une explication plausible alors que la seule explication c'est que l'expression originale c'est Un poids DEUX mesures, tu peux tourner ça comme tu veux, si je te dis 3 poids 3 mesures tu me diras c'est normal non? et bien c'est pareil avec 2 MAIS si je te dis 1 poids 2 mesures là il Y a qlq chose de plus du tout normal, nous sommes enfin d'accord ? et puis la vraie expression je l'ai entendue bien clairement et je l'ai comprise instantanément, longtemps avant d'avoir entendu par la suite l'expression erronée que tout le monde répète sans comprendre en essayant de trouver une explication farfelue ... parce quand on dit deux poids deux mesures c'est pour dire qu'en réalité c'est différent ! ... pour UN même poids ... alors abrégeons Un poids deux mesures tout le monde comprends, instantanément normalement ... deux poids, deux mesures ça ne veut rien dire et tout le monde répète sans comprendre, en essayant de donner un sens à cette expression et même en se basant sur un faux proverbe alors que le vrai proverbe est Deux sortes de poids, deux sortes d'épha (une mesure de grains), sont l'un et l'autre en abomination à l'Éternel. (Proverbes 20:10) n'a aucun rapport avec l'expression même celle erronée ! ou bien encore il Y a deux poids pour une même mesure ; comme une justice à deux vitesses : une situation injuste par le jugement d'une même chose .. au moyen de (2) règles différentes ... mais ... il Y a toujours un et deux ! ... pour bien montrer la différence ./

je ne peux pas faire + clair ... vous voilà averti autrement dites comme il vous plaira car Cette histoire est bien intéressante, mais il reste que l'expression employée aujourd'hui est "deux poids, deux mesures", l'autre est tombée dans l'oubli.

mais ... Un poids, deux mesures c'est (c'était et sera toujours) l'expression originale !

Meilleures salutations du Royaume de Belgique  Marcus


----------



## Chimel

Logique ou pas, le fait est que l'on dit aujourd'hui "Deux poids, deux mesures", comme on l'a indiqué plus haut.


----------



## rougesaphir

Chimel said:


> Logique ou pas, le fait est que l'on dit aujourd'hui "Deux poids, deux mesures", comme on l'a indiqué plus haut.


C'est bien là le problème : une erreur qui se répète et voilà qu'on en fait la norme.

Si à force que les gens croient que le Soleil tourne autour de la Terre, on finit par dire que c'est la vérité, où va-t-on...
Car en effet, d'apparence, c'est bien ce que l'on voit. (d'où les siècles d'erreur et la difficulté à faire accepter au peuple la vérité scientifique".

Je ne reviens pas sur les différentes explications véritables qui ont été données par plusieurs intervenants.

L'expression juste est bien "Un poids, deux mesures" qui est explicitement une manipulation.

J'ai un poids de balance de 1 kg et je fais payer le prix d'1 kg à mes clients réguliers, alors que je fais payer 1,2 kg au touriste de passage.

Injustice, manipulation, voire escroquerie : c'est bien l'idée de l'expression.

Celle qui est largement utilisée depuis des années "deux poids deux mesures" n'a plus du tout ce même sens : il est au contraire logique qu'avec deux poids différents de 1kg et de 2kg, nous ayons deux mesures. Et on n'imagine pas de préciser "deux poids identiques et deux mesures différentes", ou "deux poids différents et deux mesures identiques".

Un poids, pas nature unique, et deux mesures (identiques ou différentes) : l'expression suggère qu'elles sont différentes puisqu'on utilise l'expression dans le sens d'inégalité ou d'injustice (cette expression ou celle controversée "deux poids deux mesures").

Il est regrettable de constater la dérive intellectuelle de la langue française et de se rendre compte que les gens veulent désormais se persuader qu'ils sont dans le vrai PARCE QUE c'est l'usage courant.

A ce compte-là, je reboucle : le Soleil tourne autour de la Terre. Insistez dans les médias pendant des années et vous verrez, on y viendra ! (certains, abreuvés de réseaux sociaux, arrivent très sérieusement à affirmer que la Terre est plate !)


----------



## Maître Capello

L'expression originale est pourtant bien _*Deux* poids, deux mesures_, voire _*Deux* poids *ou* deux mesures_ !

Ce que vous ne semblez pas avoir compris est le sens de _mesure_. Il faut en effet comprendre ce terme non pas dans le sens d'« évaluation de grandeur, de quantité », mais dans celui de « quantité de matière évaluée au moyen d'un récipient » (comme dans _quatre mesures de farine_). Les _mesures_ dont il est question ici sont en effet des unités de volume.

Il faut ainsi comprendre l'expression comme disant quelque chose du style : _Deux poids différents utilisés comme référence (sur une balance) donnent des évaluations de masse différentes ; deux récipients de contenances différentes utilisés comme référence donnent des évaluations de volume différentes_.

Autrement dit, pour qu'une évaluation soit juste, équitable, il faut toujours employer le même étalon (poids ou mesure de référence).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> Il faut ainsi comprendre l'expression comme disant quelque chose du style : _Deux poids différents utilisés comme référence (sur une balance) donnent des évaluations de masse différentes ; deux récipients de contenances différentes utilisés comme référence donnent des évaluations de volume différentes_.


Tout à fait. "Poids" ici ne désigne pas le poids de la chose à peser, mais le poids de référence auquel on compare la chose à peser - et, si on pèse une même chose successivement avec deux références différentes (deux poids), on obtiendra deux mesures différentes...
Au moyen-âge, la _livre de poids_ pesait, selon les provinces, entre 380 g et 552 g. Chaque marché possédait son propre poids de référence, et il fallait savoir quel était le poids (la livre de poids) utilisé localement.
"Deux poids deux mesures" n'est pas une erreur qui se répète, mais une vérité qui est maintenant souvent mal comprise.


----------



## Locape

C'est surtout le ton péremptoire et dogmatique de @xmanfrombelgium et @rougesaphir qui est ahurissant ! Tout en répétant 5 fois la même chose en pensant qu'on a pas compris la première fois, ça flatte sûrement leur égo !
Il suffisait de lire des articles sur l'histoire des poids et mesures pour se rendre compte qu'il a fallu attendre très longtemps (fin du 18e siècle !) et d'immenses efforts avant de disposer d'unités de mesures fiables comme le mètre ou le kilo.


> Le gramme est originellement défini en 1795 comme la masse d'un centimètre cube _« d'eau pure »_ à 4 °C, faisant du kilogramme l'égal de la masse d'un litre d'eau pure. Le prototype du *kilogramme*, fabriqué en 1799 et sur lequel s'appuie le kilogramme jusqu'en mai 2019, possède une masse égale à celle de 1,000 025 L d'eau pure.


kilogramme 


> Jusqu'au XVIIIème siècle il n'existait aucun système de mesure unifié. Malgré les tentatives de Charlemagne et de nombreux rois après lui, visant à réduire le nombre de mesures existantes, la France comptait parmi les pays les plus inventifs et les plus chaotiques dans ce domaine. En 1795, il existait en France *plus de sept cents unités de mesure différentes.*
> 
> Ces unités de mesures n'étaient pas fixes : elles variaient d'une ville à l'autre, d'une corporation à l'autre, mais aussi selon la nature de l'objet mesuré. (...)
> Les mesures de volume et celles de longueur n'avaient aucun lien entre elles. Pour chaque unité de mesure les multiples et sous multiples s'échelonnaient de façon aléatoire, ce qui rendait tout calcul extrêmement laborieux. (...) Source d'erreurs et de fraudes lors des transactions commerciales, cette situation portait aussi préjudice au développement des sciences. A mesure que l'industrie et le commerce prenaient de l'ampleur, la nécessité d'une harmonisation se faisait de plus en plus pressante.


histoire des unités de mesure


----------

